# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  با اين وضعيت ميتونم پزشكي تهران بيارم؟

## ميلاد دلشاد

سلام بچه ها
يه مدت نبودم تو انجمن نبودنم يه چند ماهي ميشه ولي خب اين ديگه آخرين باريه كه ميام و اومدم از شما يه كمك بگيرم و برم
ببينين من تونستم تو قلمچي ترازم رو به 5800 برسونم هر چند سخت بود ولي تونستم 

الان از آخرين آزمون كانون درصدام ميانگين بصورت زير هست
ادبيات: 60
معارف:50
زبان :20
عربي:50

زيست:40

 فيزيك:80
رياضي:60
شيمي:40
معدل نهاييم هم 17/68 شد
منابع هم اينارو دارم: زيست: كل الگو ها با كل خيلي سبز ها با چند تا منبع فرعي_ شيمي:خيلي سبز و گاج_فيزيك: گاج_ رياضي: آبي كانون _ادبيات: الگو ها رو دارم_ عربي: مبتكران با گاج_ معارف :‌گاج_زبان: مبتكران
ببينين من تحت هر شرايط بايد امسال پزشكي دانشگاه تهران بيارم  خواستم ببينيم تو اين فرصت باقي مونده ميتونم يا نه؟

بايد تو اين فرصت چي كار بكنم تا به هدفم برسم و اينم بگم كه از پايه تقريبا هيچي حاليم نيست يعني اونجور كه بايد و شايد خوب نخوندم و تست نزدم ولي رياضي و فيزيكم خيلي خوبه ولي زبانم ضعيفه
كلا خواستم واسه آخرين بار دست منو بگيرين و كمكم كنين چون خيلي سردرگمم
مرسي بچه ها خيلي دوستون دارم

----------


## parnia-sh

سلام شما دولتی میخاین قبول شین یا ازاد ؟؟
ببینین شما الان درصد فیزیک و ریاضی بالایی دارین که این خودش امتیاز و مطمینا با تمرین حتی بیشتر از این هم میشه
درصد شیمی وزیستتون هم خیلی خوبه این نشون میده پایه یادگیریتون قوی ودرکل نیاز به یکم خوندن بیشتر دارین
برای درس های عمومی فقط کافیه منابع خوبی داشته باشی ومرتبا تست بزنی و مرور کنی یکی از استادام میگفت کسایی که عمومی رو میزارن بعد عیدزموفق نمیشن 
این نظر من بود به نظرمن با تلاش میتونی به هدفت برسی چون قوی هستی
ویه چیزه الان هرکی میاد یه نظری میده یه راهنمایی میکنه ودستشون درد نکنه
اما این بقیه نیستن که تعیین میکنن تو میتونی قبول شی یا نه این بستگی به خودت داره!!!

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

> سلام شما دولتی میخاین قبول شین یا ازاد ؟؟
> ببینین شما الان درصد فیزیک و ریاضی بالایی دارین که این خودش امتیاز و مطمینا با تمرین حتی بیشتر از این هم میشه
> درصد شیمی وزیستتون هم خیلی خوبه این نشون میده پایه یادگیریتون قوی ودرکل نیاز به یکم خوندن بیشتر دارین
> برای درس های عمومی فقط کافیه منابع خوبی داشته باشی ومرتبا تست بزنی و مرور کنی یکی از استادام میگفت کسایی که عمومی رو میزارن بعد عیدزموفق نمیشن 
> این نظر من بود به نظرمن با تلاش میتونی به هدفت برسی چون قوی هستی
> ویه چیزه الان هرکی میاد یه نظری میده یه راهنمایی میکنه ودستشون درد نکنه
> اما این بقیه نیستن که تعیین میکنن تو میتونی قبول شی یا نه این بستگی به خودت داره!!!


نه دولتي 
عموميام لازمه منابع رو تغيير بدم
واسه پايم چيكار كنم؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

خیلی رک بگم بهتون که  به هیچ وجه نمیتونید...رقابت بسیار شدیده توی دانشگاه تهران..از فکر تهران در بیاید..هر چند کار نشد نداره ولی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته و لااقلش اینه که پایتون باید قوی باشه که بتونین یکم امیدوار باشین!!

----------


## Amirhesam7

> سلام شما دولتی میخاین قبول شین یا ازاد ؟؟
> ببینین شما الان درصد فیزیک و ریاضی بالایی دارین که این خودش امتیاز و مطمینا با تمرین حتی بیشتر از این هم میشه
> درصد شیمی وزیستتون هم خیلی خوبه این نشون میده پایه یادگیریتون قوی ودرکل نیاز به یکم خوندن بیشتر دارین
> برای درس های عمومی فقط کافیه منابع خوبی داشته باشی ومرتبا تست بزنی و مرور کنی یکی از استادام میگفت کسایی که عمومی رو میزارن بعد عیدزموفق نمیشن 
> این نظر من بود به نظرمن با تلاش میتونی به هدفت برسی چون قوی هستی
> ویه چیزه الان هرکی میاد یه نظری میده یه راهنمایی میکنه ودستشون درد نکنه
> اما این بقیه نیستن که تعیین میکنن تو میتونی قبول شی یا نه این بستگی به خودت داره!!!


استادتون راس میگف برای عمومی باید قبل عید خوند ؛ مخصوصا مباحثی که به تمرین نیاز داره مثل زبان فارسی ؛ آرایه ؛ املا ؛ قرابت ؛ زبان انگلیسی ؛ عربی درک مطلب و .....

----------


## drmoslem

> سلام بچه ها
> يه مدت نبودم تو انجمن نبودنم يه چند ماهي ميشه ولي خب اين ديگه آخرين باريه كه ميام و اومدم از شما يه كمك بگيرم و برم
> ببينين من تونستم تو قلمچي ترازم رو به 5800 برسونم هر چند سخت بود ولي تونستم 
> 
> الان از آخرين آزمون كانون درصدام ميانگين بصورت زير هست
> ادبيات: 60
> معارف:50
> زبان :20
> عربي:50
> ...


اصلا کانون ملاک نیست 
ولی اگه ترازت تو کانون 8000 باشه امیدی میتونی داشته باشی

----------


## Amirhesam7

> خیلی رک بگم بهتون که  به هیچ وجه نمیتونید...رقابت بسیار شدیده توی دانشگاه تهران..از فکر تهران در بیاید..هر چند کار نشد نداره ولی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته و لااقلش اینه که پایتون باید قوی باشه که بتونین یکم امیدوار باشین!!


البته با تلاش زیاد میشه به موفقیت رسید ؛ به قول معروف یا به اندازه ی تلاشت هدف داشته باش یا به اندازه ی هدفت تلاش ؛ انشاالله هر کی به هر چی حقشه برسه

----------


## alireza424

سلام داداش 

اول واقعا بهت تبریک میگم که انقدر جرات داشتی و تو خودت دیدی که پزشکی تهران رو بیاری

در مورد منابع به نظر من هیچ تغییری نده . منابعت خوبه و کامله فقط ریاضی و شیمی از نظر من علاوه قلم چی و خیلی سبز گاج پایه ریاضی و مبتکران شیمی هم بگیری کامل میشه .

در مورد امکان قبولی هم هیچ چیز در مقابل اراده انسان محال نیست . از همین امشب شروع کن به برنامه ریزی دوست خوبمون @Saeed735 مطالب خوبی در رابطه با برنامه ریزی کنکور و ... داره میتونی استفاده کنی . پله پله ساعت مطالعت رو بالا ببر حتما موفق میشی . مطالب سعید هم فوق العاده است ... یک جوری این چند ماه زندگی کن که چند سال از زندگیت رو بسازی ... خیلی دوست دارم بعد اعلام نتایج بیا بگی قبول شدم ... موفق باشی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> البته با تلاش زیاد میشه به موفقیت رسید ؛ به قول معروف یا به اندازه ی تلاشت هدف داشته باش یا به اندازه ی هدفت تلاش ؛ انشاالله هر کی به هر چی حقشه برسه


برای پزشکی تهران نمیشه دیگه....ادم باید لقمه به اندازه ی دهنش برداره!!!

----------


## Saeed735

> برای پزشکی تهران نمیشه دیگه....ادم باید لقمه به اندازه ی دهنش برداره!!!


شاید ایشون دهنشون بزرگ باشه...شما اطلاعی ازاندازش دارین؟

----------


## Saeed735

سلام بچه ها...دوستانی که ب پروف من سر میزنن حتما این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونن....ممنون

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## Dj.ALI

> شاید ایشون دهنشون بزرگ باشه...شما اطلاعی ازاندازش دارین؟


خب چرا بیخودی به چیزی که نمیتونه بهش برسه امیدوارش کنیم...حالا پزشکی شیراز رو من میگم میتونه برسونه ولی تهران یک هزارم درصد هم امکان نداره..شوخی بازی که نیست!!

----------


## Amirhesam7

> خیلی رک بگم بهتون که  به هیچ وجه نمیتونید...رقابت بسیار شدیده توی دانشگاه تهران..از فکر تهران در بیاید..هر چند کار نشد نداره ولی خیلی خیلی خیلی سخته و لااقلش اینه که پایتون باید قوی باشه که بتونین یکم امیدوار باشین!!





> خب چرا بیخودی به چیزی که نمیتونه بهش برسه امیدوارش کنیم...حالا پزشکی شیراز رو من میگم میتونه برسونه ولی تهران یک هزارم درصد هم امکان نداره..شوخی بازی که نیست!!


هیچ وقت تو زندگیت امکان نداره رو به کار نبر ؛ کلی میگم ؛ کاری با این دوستمون ندارم که البته امیدوارم ایشون بتونن و واقعا اگه خیلی خیلی تلاش کنه میشه گف کار نشد نداره اما کلا نگو امکان نداره .

----------


## Saeed735

> خب چرا بیخودی به چیزی که نمیتونه بهش برسه امیدوارش کنیم...حالا پزشکی شیراز رو من میگم میتونه برسونه ولی تهران یک هزارم درصد هم امکان نداره..شوخی بازی که نیست!!


من نفر داشتم سه ماهه رتبه 300 شد...تازه اونم تغییر رشته داده بود....

من میگم چرا الکی ناامیدش میکنی؟

اینطور نیست دوست عزیز شما بخون....ان شالله بعد کنکور کسایی که میگن نمیشه قشنگ میفهمن چی به چیه....فقط یه برنامه خوب داشته باش....

----------


## Forgotten

سعی کن به نتیجه فکر نکنی و حداکثر تلاشت رو داشته باشی و بعد از کنکور نگی که اگر بیشتر تلاش میکردم بهتر میشد

من کسایی رو میشناسم سال کنکور خوندن یعنی از تابستون سوم به چهارم تا کنکور و به تهران و ایران و بهشتی قبول شدن

----------


## parnia-sh

من داداشم پارسال گاج میرفت من همیشه بدون استثنا مجلشو میخونم از یه بخشش واقعا خوشم میومد اون بخشش که با کسایی که افزایش تراز داشتن مصاحبه میکرد یادم یکیش از تراز 4000به 6000قتوی گاج پیشرفت کرده بود ووقتی ازش پرسیدن میخایی چه رتبه ای بیاری گفت تک رقمی و دانشگاه تهران
من واقعا لذت میبردم میدیم افرادی هستن که بدون توجه به وسوسه های اطراشون کارشون رو انجام میدن
ببینید اقا میلاد بر فرضم تا حالا کسی نتونسته باشه با شیرایط شما پزشکی بیاره ولی چرا تو نتونی؟؟؟تو اولین نفر باش
تو هدفتو انتخاب کردی انگیزتم داری پس با توکل برخدا یه برنامه ریری کن به همه نشون بده برای رسیدن به خواسته هات همه ی تلاشتو میکنی اگه قرار باشه انسان هیچ کاری نکنه و فقط با حرف مردم باشه همون بهتر که زندگی نکنه

.
.
 این جمله رو من خیلی دوست دارم
بزرگ ترین لذت در زندگی انجام کاریست که دیگران میگویند تو نمی توانی
ویه چیزی به علی اقا شما میدونین ایشون چه شرایطی دارن چرا همینجوری میگین فقط نمیشه چرا فقط افکار منفی .یکم افکار مثبت داشته باشین
یک چیز می توانی همه چیز را دگرگون کند انتخاب هدف و چسبیدن به ان
هروقت به یه دری که قفل بود برمیخورم نآمید نمیشم چون اگه قرار بود بازنشه جاش دیوار میزاشتن
اقا میلاد اگه واقعا هدفت تهرانه امشب باید اخرین شبی باشه که قبل کنکور به اینترنت و کامپیوتر نزدیک میشین
موفق باشین راسستی اون بالاسری هنوز هستش ازش نآمید نشو :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Forgotten

> من داداشم پارسال گاج میرفت من همیشه بدون استثنا مجلشو میخونم از یه بخشش واقعا خوشم میومد اون بخشش که با کسایی که افزایش تراز داشتن مصاحبه میکرد یادم یکیش از تراز 4000به 6000قتوی گاج پیشرفت کرده بود ووقتی ازش پرسیدن میخایی چه رتبه ای بیاری گفت تک رقمی و دانشگاه تهران
> من واقعا لذت میبردم میدیم افرادی هستن که بدون توجه به وسوسه های اطراشون کارشون رو انجام میدن
> ببینید اقا میلاد بر فرضم تا حالا کسی نتونسته باشه با شیرایط شما پزشکی بیاره ولی چرا تو نتونی؟؟؟تو اولین نفر باش
> تو هدفتو انتخاب کردی انگیزتم داری پس با توکل برخدا یه برنامه ریری کن به همه نشون بده برای رسیدن به خواسته هات همه ی تلاشتو میکنی اگه قرار باشه انسان هیچ کاری نکنه و فقط با حرف مردم باشه همون بهتر که زندگی نکنه
> 
> .
> .
>  این جمله رو من خیلی دوست دارم
> بزرگ ترین لذت در زندگی انجام کاریست که دیگران میگویند تو نمی توانی
> ...


شما با این انرژی سال 96 دانشگاه تهرانیدا 
خیلی عالی گفتین مخصوصا این جمله 
بزرگ ترین لذت در زندگی انجام کاریست که دیگران میگویند تو نمی توانی

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من نفر داشتم سه ماهه رتبه 300 شد...تازه اونم تغییر رشته داده بود....
> 
> من میگم چرا الکی ناامیدش میکنی؟
> 
> اینطور نیست دوست عزیز شما بخون....ان شالله بعد کنکور کسایی که میگن نمیشه قشنگ میفهمن چی به چیه....فقط یه برنامه خوب داشته باش....


شما نفر داشتی سه ماهه 300 شده!!کجاس الان؟...الکی ناامیدش نمیکنم..من میگم الان تراز بالاتر از 7500 هم خیلی مطمئن نیست که بتونه دانشگاه تهران بیاره....حالا من بیام بگم اره همه چی اوکیه راحت قبول میشی که به درد نمیخوره...هر که طاووس خواهد  باید جور هندوستان کشد

----------


## Dj.ALI

> هیچ وقت تو زندگیت امکان نداره رو به کار نبر ؛ کلی میگم ؛ کاری با این دوستمون ندارم که البته امیدوارم ایشون بتونن و واقعا اگه خیلی خیلی تلاش کنه میشه گف کار نشد نداره اما کلا نگو امکان نداره .


ایشالا که هر کس هر جایی که دوست داره و لیاقتش رو داره  برسه  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Forgotten

حالا آقا میلاد فقط دانشگاه تهران مد نظره ؟
بابا ایران و شهید بهشتی و شیراز و اصفهان و .... هم هستن 
استاد زیست انجمن اقا محمد حسین امسال رفتن ایران . مطمئن باش ایشون سوادشون از خیلی از دانشگاه تهرانی ها هم بالاتر بود

----------


## Saeed735

> شما نفر داشتی سه ماهه 300 شده!!کجاس الان؟...الکی ناامیدش نمیکنم..من میگم الان تراز بالاتر از 7500 هم خیلی مطمئن نیست که بتونه دانشگاه تهران بیاره....حالا من بیام بگم اره همه چی اوکیه راحت قبول میشی که به درد نمیخوره...هر که طاووس خواهد  باید جور هندوستان کشد


من کی گفتم فردا میرسی؟من کجا گفتم راحت میرسی؟بله درسته کسی که ترازش 7600 هستشم مطمن نیست...ممکنه 100 تا مشکل و حادثه پیش بیاد....ولی من منظورم اینه که اگه خودش بخواد و خوب خوب بخونه 100 درصد میتونه به دانشگاه مورد نظرش که تهرانم باشه برسه...زمان به اندازه کافی هست....

----------


## parnia-sh

درمورد منابع همین فردا یه ریاضی جامع خیلی سبزبگیرین و کارکنین ادبیات یه موضوعی گاج نیاز دارین و برای دینی هم یه یه چیزی برای ایه ها  که من مرجع نوین رو پیشنهاد میدموبرای زبانتون که ضعیفه سعی کنین از هرجا هرکلمه ی انگلیسی گیرتون میاد رو یاد بگیرین و پیشنهاد من 1201لغت مهروماستویه چیز دیگه چرا به خودت تلقین میکنی شما اگه پایت ضعیف بودی نمی تونستی ریاضی و فیزیک چنین درصدی داشته باشه پس حتما پایه خوبی داریفقط باید ساعت مطالعتونو به روزی 13ساعت برسونین :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bahaarr

تست های کنکور رو بزنید به جای تالیفی و کتاب دور دنیا در 4 ساعت رو از الان کار کنید. مثلا هفته ای یک عمومی برای مثال 90 و 91 خارج و یک اختصاصی رو بخونید. 
برای تقویت زبان هم از همین کتاب سوال های کنکور رو بزنین بعد مدتی متوجه میشین که به پیشرفتتون کمک کرده.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> من کی گفتم فردا میرسی؟من کجا گفتم راحت میرسی؟بله درسته کسی که ترازش 7600 هستشم مطمن نیست...ممکنه 100 تا مشکل و حادثه پیش بیاد....ولی من منظورم اینه که اگه خودش بخواد و خوب خوب بخونه 100 درصد میتونه به دانشگاه مورد نظرش که تهرانم باشه برسه...زمان به اندازه کافی هست....


یه نسخه از نمونه برنامه ریزی که انجام میدی رو از صفر برام پ.خ کن میخوام ببینم رو چه تئوری این اتفاق میفته؟×

----------


## Saeed735

> یه نسخه از نمونه برنامه ریزی که انجام میدی رو از صفر برام پ.خ کن میخوام ببینم رو چه تئوری این اتفاق میفته؟×


والا بنده فقط توی فروم مشاورم رایگانه....خودم مشاور کنکورم والا....ان شالله امسال چند نفر رو به موفقیت میرسونم....بعدا نمونه برنامه هم خواهم داد حتما....

----------


## Dj.ALI

> والا بنده فقط توی فروم مشاورم رایگانه....خودم مشاور کنکورم والا....ان شالله امسال چند نفر رو به موفقیت میرسونم....بعدا نمونه برنامه هم خواهم داد حتما....


من متوجه نشدم؟؟یعنی چی؟؟خب اینجا فرومه دیگه میخواستی پولی باشه؟؟بعدا منظورت بعد کنکوره؟؟

----------


## Saeed735

> من متوجه نشدم؟؟یعنی چی؟؟خب اینجا فرومه دیگه میخواستی پولی باشه؟؟بعدا منظورت بعد کنکوره؟؟


بله....حرف الکی نداریم ما....برای مشاور خصوصی میتونی پ خ بدی....

----------


## Dj.ALI

> بله....حرف الکی نداریم ما....برای مشاور خصوصی میتونی پ خ بدی....


شما رشته تحصیلیت چیه؟؟مدرک مشاوره هم داری که مییگی من مشاورم؟

----------


## x 3

اگه ما بگيم اره يا نه مهم نيست مهم اينه ك خودت بگي اره قبولم...

----------


## nzn

ببین به نظرم نمیتونی
سعی کن واقع بین باشی بابا
یعنی اعتماد به سقف به تو میگن
این آرزوهایی که تو داری مال فیلماست
هی رفیق؛
حواست هست داری چیکار میکنی؟
حواست به خودت هست؟
حواست هست چه طوری داری 
آرزوهای یه نفر رو میکشی؟
داری بال پروازشو میچینی؟
با یه جمله؛با یه نیشخند؟
بفهم؛
متوجه باش؛
مگه تو خدایی که همه رو قضاوت میکنی؟
دوستم؛
رفیقم؛
حتی اگه یه روز همه دنیا بهت بگن نمیشه
بهت بگن خنگ،گاگول،احمق
تو باور نکن
بگو من خدا رو تو قلبم دارم
اگر خدا بخواهد 
می شود.

----------


## Taha19

دوستان اونایی که میرن و. قبول میشن چه چیزی کم تر از ما دارن خدا چی بیشتر داده بهشون ...همه در خلقت یکسانند ....دوست عزیز اگه شما تلاشتو بیشتر و بیشتر بکنی میتونی خدا رو داری ... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## وحید ی

[quote=ميلاد دلشاد;699211]   سلام بچه ها
يه مدت نبودم تو انجمن نبودنم يه چند ماهي ميشه ولي خب اين ديگه آخرين باريه كه ميام و اومدم از شما يه كمك بگيرم و برم
ببينين من تونستم تو قلمچي ترازم رو به 5800 برسونم هر چند سخت بود ولي تونستم 

الان از آخرين آزمون كانون درصدام ميانگين بصورت زير هست
ادبيات: 60
معارف:50
زبان :20
عربي:50

زيست:40

 فيزيك:80
رياضي:60
شيمي:40
معدل نهاييم هم 17/68 شد
منابع هم اينارو دارم: زيست: كل الگو ها با كل خيلي سبز ها با چند تا منبع فرعي_ شيمي:خيلي سبز و گاج_فيزيك: گاج_ رياضي: آبي كانون _ادبيات: الگو ها رو دارم_ عربي: مبتكران با گاج_ معارف :‌گاج_زبان: مبتكران
ببينين من تحت هر شرايط بايد امسال پزشكي دانشگاه تهران بيارم  خواستم ببينيم تو اين فرصت باقي مونده ميتونم يا نه؟

بايد تو اين فرصت چي كار بكنم تا به هدفم برسم و اينم بگم كه از پايه تقريبا هيچي حاليم نيست يعني اونجور كه بايد و شايد خوب نخوندم و تست نزدم ولي رياضي و فيزيكم خيلي خوبه ولي زبانم ضعيفه
كلا خواستم واسه آخرين بار دست منو بگيرين و كمكم كنين چون خيلي سردرگمم
مرسي بچه ها خيلي دوستون دارم 

سلام شک نکنید که قبول میشین اینو مطمن باشین فقط منابعتونو اصلاح کنید و با جدیت شرو کنید
مثلا توی شیمی مبتکرانو حذف کنید و فقط شیمی جامع گاج رو بخونید و در نهایت شیمی ایکیو گاج اخر ماه چاپ میشه اونو کار کنید و دیگه منبع دیگه ای نخونید
برای ریاضی هم جامع خیلی سبز بگیرین یک کتاب ازمون ریاضی هم از مولف خیلی سبز قرار فروردین چاپ بشه اونم بزنید ودیگه کتابی کار نکنید
فیزیک رو اگه از گاج میفهمید که همونو ادامه بدین اگه نه حتما فرید شهریاری مبتکرانو بزنید و بعد فقط ازمون مجموعه ایه موسسات رو کار کنید
معارف همون گاج عالیه هر دو جلدش
ادبیات الگو خوبه اما اگه میخواین حرفه ای باشین توی ادبیات مجموعه هفت خوان خیلی سبز رو بگیرین ....در هر صورت برای زبان فارسی الگو کار نکنین هفت خوان خیلی سبز رو بگیرین بعد از اینا فقط تست مجموعه ای موسسات رو بزنید و منبع دیگه ای نخونید....خیلی اصرار داشتین منبع دیگه ای هم بخونید ادبیات جامع خیلی سبز رو کار کنید
عربی بین مبتکران و گاج  فقط یکی رو ترجیحا گاج رو استفاده کنید بعد از اون فقط تست مجموعه ای بزنید  اگه تو عربی ضعیف عربی جامع خیلی سبز غزال موسوی خوبه
زبان مبتکران خوبه اما اگه مبتکران رو هضم نکردین جامع گاج هم عالیه مخصوصا تو قواعد

اینا پیشنهادای من بود اما در کل همه چی به خودتون بستگی داره  فقط تلاش میخواد یه تلاش منطقی و اندازه هدفتون شک نکنید این 6ماه همه کار میشه کرد

----------


## JavADiiI74

> شما رشته تحصیلیت چیه؟؟مدرک مشاوره هم داری که مییگی من مشاورم؟


نون کنکور چربتر از سواد و علم و دانشه!!

----------


## pouria98

> حالا آقا میلاد فقط دانشگاه تهران مد نظره ؟
> بابا ایران و شهید بهشتی و شیراز و اصفهان و .... هم هستن 
> استاد زیست انجمن اقا محمد حسین امسال رفتن ایران . مطمئن باش *ایشون سوادشون از خیلی از دانشگاه تهرانی ها هم بالاتر بود*


 :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (50):  
خیلی احترام برای شما و ایشون قائلم اما این دیگه از اون حرفا بودا ...

----------


## Forgotten

> خیلی احترام برای شما و ایشون قائلم اما این دیگه از اون حرفا بودا ...


دوست من , الان من با دو نفر از دانشگاه تهرانیا که دوستام هستن در ارتباطم کاملا از وضعشون با خبرم که این حرفو میزنم 
در ضمن قید *خیلی* رو هم به کار بردم که بعضی از استثنا ها داخلش بگنجه

----------


## Saeed735

> شما رشته تحصیلیت چیه؟؟مدرک مشاوره هم داری که مییگی من مشاورم؟


بنده زیست شناسی خوندم چون بهش علاقه داشتم...میخوام دبیر زیست باشم....

درمورد مشاوره هم تحقیقات فراوان داشتم...همینطوری الکی چیزی رو نمیگم....

مدرکی در مورد مشاوره ندارم...چون خیلی از مشاورین مطرح هم ندارن...


اینارم برای اثباتم میتونید مطالعه بفرمایین...


سلام بچه ها...دوستانی که ب پروف من سر میزنن حتما این 7 تا لینکی که میدمو کامل و به تریبی که گذاشتم بخونن....ممنون

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...آشنایی با کنکور تجربی و تشریح دروس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور....مراحل خواندن یک درس:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور... مرورهای مهم:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی کنکور...نکات مربوط به تست زنی:::... 

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...دفتربرنامه ریزی:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور 95...مشاوره نیازنیست:::...

...:::برنامه ریزی برای کنکور...نحوه ی مطالعه ی دروس مختلف:::...

----------


## JavADiiI74

یعنی منم میتونم با خوندن چارتا کتاب پزشکی و نوشتن چندتا مقاله دکتر بشم و مطب بزنم و نسخه بپیچم؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (50):

----------


## KowsarDDC

*​چرا نشه ،همیشه تعداد کسایی که آدمو ناامید کنن بیشتر از اونایی هستش که انرژی مثبت بدن*

----------

